# Best Christmas Present Ever....



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Normally, I don't pass things like this along, but this is a true story. It was the best Christmas present I've received in years.

A couple of weeks ago, I was small talking with one of my colleagues. She was training for the Houston marathon, and I commented that she'd run past my church, where we sprinkle Holy water on passing runners. She asked where my church was, and in the course of the discussion, mentioned that she and her husband were seeking a church home. She said that he was not much of a believer and it was a cause of pain for her. Normally, I try to avoid religious discussions in the workplace, but for some reason when I returned to my desk, I e-mailed her 1 Corinthians 7:14. "For the unbelieving husband is sanctified by the wife, and the unbelieving wife is sanctified by the husband; otherwise your children would be unclean, but now they are holy." She said it was just what she needed.

How did I know this verse? I'm no Biblical scholar. 

Two days before we had the conversation, I took my car in for service. The second loaner they offered me (I refused the first as it was too big to drive into my parking garage downtown) had the radio tuned to a Christian station where the preacher was speaking about this verse. 

What were the odds the second car I was offered would be tuned to that station? What were the odds I'd listen to that channel instead of changing the station to news, as is my habit? What were the odds that message would be playing at that time on that day (I'd intended to get to the dealership an hour before, but was running late. Had I been on schedule I'd have missed it).

I learned two things. First, I'd always assumed that God's work consisted of great people doing spectacular things. I learned that there is a place even for flawed people to do apparently minor things for the comfort and service of their brothers or sisters. Second, I learned you never know when He will have you do something (you may not even notice it at the time) and that seemingly random things can really matter.

It struck me like a thunderbolt. I can honestly say I had nothing to do with it, but that God's mercy passed through me on the way to His child, like lightning through iron, but leaving me blessed by the passage.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks. I love that stuff.


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Wonderful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

he tells us to sow the seed and he will do the rest.But I often wonder where the words will come from when I am trying to witness or explain a point to someone,but GOD always leads me through it.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

There is a study called "Experiencing God." I went through that study years ago and it's truly amazing what God is doing all the time!

The main focus of that book, if I remember correctly, is that God is always already at work in the world around us. When God reveals to us that He's working around us, that is His invitation to us to get involved with Him in His work.

Any seemingly inconsequential thing that we do for someone else to influence them toward getting to know God through His Son Jesus can effect lives for generations to come.

So, line up with God, watch for Him at work, and join with Him to impact the world.


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

What an AWESOME testimony! All you have to do is step out in Faith and God will give you the words everytime.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

That is DIVINE. Our God is SO awesome!!!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this wonderful story. God bless.


----------

